# RANT! ( -40 to -52 degree feel like ) How you guy doing residential handle this



## E-Town (Mar 11, 2018)

Hey folks,

I need to rant i guess but its amaze me how Clients are REALLY SELF FISH in those situation where the weather drop like never seen for the last decade.

The last 4 - 5 days have been ( -40 to -52 degree feel like with Windchill... ) GREAT.
We work the Last snow fall January 12, 2020 and since i have not been out because its too dangerous to work outside in those condition.

I have Elders and disable client that i service when they call in in those situation WITH A SMILE.
But those whinning client that calling because of 1 centimeter or less is on the ground just pissing me off. I don't even leave my dog outside these days because its extremely cold.

I wonder how you guys handle those situation ?
No i dont have policies for this LOL but i will update policies on our website RIGHT TODAY.

BTW we dont plow lol, we use snowblower, scrapper and backpack blower.

Its just is amaze me to receive call , Is there someone coming in today there is a little snow on sidewalk LMAO .....
*MAM sorry but its ( -40 to -52 degree feel like with Windchill... ) did you not go outside the last few days ? *

RANT on................


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

Windchill...


----------



## E-Town (Mar 11, 2018)

Mr.Markus said:


> Windchill...


Got it, Correction applied


----------



## Hamster360 (Jul 10, 2015)

What do your contracts say? I thought most residential guys didn't touch driveways or walks until there was 2" or 5cm?


----------



## E-Town (Mar 11, 2018)

Hamster360 said:


> What do your contracts say? I thought most residential guys didn't touch driveways or walks until there was 2" or 5cm?


The standard for residential around here NOT PLOWING is 1 centimeter and within 24 hours of the snowfall END. That what they sign for , but Is a situation we did not seens for the last 10 years 7 - 10 days straight EXTREMELY COLD WARNING lol
https://www.theweathernetwork.com/ca/monthly/alberta/edmonton

Right now it's -43 feel like, I going out for one disable client this morning with a smile of course. They are my best client Polite and don't call for Stupid reason lol. I dont mind going out for those client I know they rely on me with their situation and no problem with this. Its the others that pull in their driveway and Park in their garage without put their foot outside LOL .

Im surprise my backpack blower and the toro 721 RC commercial still start up in that cold. Good machine


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

That is why they hired you...
I need to understand why you do it for some and not for others.


----------



## E-Town (Mar 11, 2018)

Mr.Markus said:


> That is why they hired you...
> I need to understand why you do it for some and not for others.


Elders and disable client in wheelchair that need to go to doctor appointment i will never let them down always do my best to accomodate them ASAP.

I understand your point " They hire you for that " lol. But don't you think there is a limit LOL.
But why i would go put my self in a dangerous situation like this extreme cold weather. Dosen't make sense to me.
Again its a first time we experience this kind of extreme weather for the past decade.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

E-Town said:


> But why i would go put my self in a dangerous situation ?


Because you offered your services LOL LOL
Sounds like you want the money without the work.....or when it gets to hard you complain LOL LOL


----------



## E-Town (Mar 11, 2018)

dieselss said:


> Because you offered your services LOL LOL
> Sounds like you want the money without the work.....or when it gets to hard you complain LOL LOL


LOL, I really look like that ?

well , i guess im better up to dress up and go asap.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

E-Town said:


> LOL, I really look like that ?


LOL LOL LOL LOL ya


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

They can't make it through 1 cm of snow?

What about limiting your time outside...do half of your route one night, the other half the next night?


----------



## E-Town (Mar 11, 2018)

Mark Oomkes said:


> They can't make it through 1 cm of snow?


Exactly my point about the one can stand on their 2 feet with out help.
( but like mention above Elders and disable client, i Completely comply with a smile. No question ask or need. 



Mark Oomkes said:


> What about limiting your time outside...do half of your route one night, the other half the next night?


Thats what i did with (2 - 5 centimeter ) Sunday 34 houses took me 11 hours and monday morning Finish the 6 house remaining took me 4 hours ( snow was weird, and sticky , close to turn in hard compact snow ice. thats why took me that long and the Damm traffic with those foul on the very ICY road lol.



dieselss said:


> LOL LOL LOL LOL ya


That's funny and thanks to make me smile this morning.... grrrrr lol


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Our contracts have a clause that we reserve the right to not send out sidewalk crews if the temps or wimp chill is 0° or below. We've never really exercised it fully. 

Even last year during the apocalyptic polar vortex, we sent our crews out to do at least the commercial walks once. It was snowing and blowing so hard (in addition to being very cold) we couldn't have kept the walks clean if we tried. Within 5 minutes they were covered again. The crews in the tractors with cabs kept making rounds but not the 2 that were outside. We did not do our residential walks. 

We informed our customers and no one complained. Granted, it wasn't a week long cold snap and we did actually go out, but many didn't get done. 

We also ran 2 crew members together instead of 1 man crews so they could monitor each other in case of frostbite or hypothermia. Clearing someone's walks is not worth someone losing a finger or going to the hospital.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

The work has to be done, it's a simple and cold is that.

You offer a service, you are obligated to fulfill your customers request.

What about all the other people that are out in the cold working. 

Suck it up. Dress up, Dress right.


----------



## E-Town (Mar 11, 2018)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Our contracts have a clause that we reserve the right to not send out sidewalk crews if the temps or wimp chill is 0° or below. We've never really exercised it fully.
> 
> Even last year during the apocalyptic polar vortex, we sent our crews out to do at least the commercial walks once. It was snowing and blowing so hard (in addition to being very cold) we couldn't have kept the walks clean if we tried. Within 5 minutes they were covered again. The crews in the tractors with cabs kept making rounds but not the 2 that were outside. We did not do our residential walks.
> 
> ...


I did not have a policies for the Extreme cold weather! Now our website is update with that close. But we have a close about Snow storm already in place ( we charge extra on anything above 7 centimeter per event ) extra charge for residential 2 - 6 car driveway goes from $5 - $20 per event per property )



1olddogtwo said:


> The work has to be done, it's a simple and cold is that.
> 
> You offer a service, you are obligated to fulfill your customers request.
> 
> ...


Got this and understand your point. 

About other crew working LOL..... Exactly my point, usually i see many team out there we all wave at each others all the time. Since sunday I seen possible 3 - 4 truck 1-2 men crew possibly mostly commercial crew because in the residential i was feeling like i was the only one stupid out there working LOL prob seen 1 truck 1 men crew thats about it LOL .

It's suppose to snow today and tomorrow.
Will inform Client about this week exceptional weather situation, they will be all serve but they will need to understand if some get delay next day to not panic .... Hopefully they will understand.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Don't get me wrong, I've often said the sidewalk crews are the unsung heroes of any major event.

A few years ago, I came within inches of running one over. It was during the blizzard of 2015, middle of the night. It was cold in the winds are blowing incredible strong. This guy was walking/pushing a snow blower down one of the back roads at a large facility, he broke away from the pack and was wearing his jacket over his reflective vest. I was angling to the right into the wind and a majority of the snow be blown to the right of the truck. Out of the blue, it started hitting the windshield towards the left side and it different intensity. At the time I didn't realize it but he was directly in front of me on the left side, in the same direction I was going and( his back to me) it was the snowblower throwing snow up and over him and onto my truck. He was completely covered in snow wearing a black outfit. He was perfectly camouflaged. 

I came so close to when I stopped, he was able to turn around and put his hand on my snow plow. To this day I do not know how I did not hit him, or run him over. 

I jumped out of the truck and tore him a new one. I was shaking so bad it's ridiculous.


----------



## Hamster360 (Jul 10, 2015)

I'm still confused. What do your contracts say? If you only get a 1cm snow fall do you go out for walks only? If your contracts say 4 or 5cm, they shouldn't be complaining about 1cm on the walks regardless of how cold is out.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC (Feb 17, 2007)

1olddogtwo said:


> Don't get me wrong, I've often said the sidewalk crews are the unsung heroes of any major event.
> .


THEY ARE


----------



## jonniesmooth (Dec 5, 2008)

Mark Oomkes said:


> They can't make it through 1 cm of snow?
> 
> What about limiting your time outside...do half of your route one night, the other half the next night?


Or just shovel, get the biggest snow plow shovel that's appropriate for the application . With 1" of snow, excuse me, 1cm. A double drive say 20'x30' is five passes with a 4' shovel. You can do the metric conversion yourself.
Shouldn't have to be out 10-12 minutes. 
It's the snow blowing in the wind that is making you wet, which makes you colder. So don't blow the snow into the air and it won't get all over you.


----------



## E-Town (Mar 11, 2018)

Hamster360 said:


> I'm still confused. What do your contracts say? If you only get a 1cm snow fall do you go out for walks only? If your contracts say 4 or 5cm, they shouldn't be complaining about 1cm on the walks regardless of how cold is out.


We need 1 centimeter minimum to go out clearing sidewalk and driveway and (with in 24 hours after the snow fall end) is our guaranty to clients.
In Normal circonstance, weather wise.

*The one that have complain when i did not go out for 1 centimeters (very FEW) are people with no brain or Heart, Simple as that. 
*
Some client was out of town did not know about the weather here LOL. Their wife prob complain to their men about the snow guy did not show up etc.. When they saw the weather network link i sent them i received a full page text of appologize from them and that was great they understand the situation.


----------



## E-Town (Mar 11, 2018)

All in All , there is roughly 2 - 5 centimeter to be expected today until 12-1pm, we will go out this Afternoon till 5pm or so and will resume tomorrow morning with the rest of the run. :canadaflag:

lowred:


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

You got to get out there and perform no matter the weather conditions. We got to do water main breaks no matter what the weather conditions are or the time of a day.


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

What if they call you up and say it's too cold to get to the mailbox to send your payment? Are you okay with this?

How long is this cold front lasting? Personally, I would do everything in my powers to hold up my contracts.


----------



## Hamster360 (Jul 10, 2015)

1cm trigger for residential? I've never heard of that. Edmonton gets a lot of snow too. If your contracts were like that here you'd have to charge 1200$ or more for the season. I hope you're charging enough? 

Also, you're a snow guy, you're expected to work out in the snow and cold. Sure -40 wind chill sucks, but take a guy with you, hire someone, something. 1-4cm of snow, 2 guys, 5-10 minutes per stop. Dress for it, warm up in the truck between stops. 

This is an excellent marketing position for you. You were out working in the extreme cold to make your customers happy and keep them safe. Get them to leave google/facebook reviews stating that. See how fast the word travels. Right now if ANY of your customers see another crew out working, all they're thinking is "well if they can do it why can't my guy."


----------



## E-Town (Mar 11, 2018)

JMHConstruction said:


> What if they call you up and say it's too cold to get to the mailbox to send your payment? Are you okay with this?
> 
> How long is this cold front lasting? Personally, I would do everything in my powers to hold up my contracts.


Humm We are prepaid ONLY and if they whinning too Much i just push refund the balance of the month. 

This cold will last still couple days.

As mention above there is now between 3 - 5 centimeters of snow OF COURSE we are going out to service Everyone before that **** get hard and compact.

Common sense lol.


----------



## E-Town (Mar 11, 2018)

Hamster360 said:


> 1cm trigger for residential? I've never heard of that. Edmonton gets a lot of snow too. If your contracts were like that here you'd have to charge 1200$ or more for the season. I hope you're charging enough?


3 - 5 Even per month This season so far. Also anything Above 7 centimeters they get charge extra Storm FEE + ICE Melt extra each visit when needed.

About the 1 centimeter thing ( NOT PLOWING ) if you want to get job during the winter this is what you need to say if you want the client book. Otherwise the next guy will get the job. Here it work like this in the residential they are ready to pay a little more for that
( 1 centimeter minimum  + with in 24 hours of the snowfall end. )
I dont complaint in the income this season  i have to say .


----------



## E-Town (Mar 11, 2018)

Hamster360 said:


> Also, you're a snow guy, you're expected to work out in the snow and cold. Sure -40 wind chill sucks, but take a guy with you, hire someone, something. 1-4 cm of snow, 2 guys, 5-10 minutes per stop. Dress for it, warm up in the truck between stops.
> 
> This is an excellent marketing position for you. You were out working in the extreme cold to make your customers happy and keep them safe. Get them to leave google/facebook reviews stating that. See how fast the word travels. Right now if ANY of your customers see another crew out working, all they're thinking is "well if they can do it why can't my guy."


You guys are right They expect me no mather what.
Work by my self usualy up to 5 centimeter. But because of the weather i have now book one guy already for tomorrow morning at 6am for the day.

I like the idea of review, There is some client that will gladly posted one.

But this season as of right now I can't take anymore client my run if full it take me anywhere from 8 - 12+ hours per event depending of the accumulation of snow.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Hamster360 said:


> 1cm trigger for residential? I've never heard of that. Edmonton gets a lot of snow too. If your contracts were like that here you'd have to charge 1200$ or more for the season. I hope you're charging enough?
> 
> Also, you're a snow guy, you're expected to work out in the snow and cold. Sure -40 wind chill sucks, but take a guy with you, hire someone, something. 1-4cm of snow, 2 guys, 5-10 minutes per stop. Dress for it, warm up in the truck between stops.
> 
> This is an excellent marketing position for you. You were out working in the extreme cold to make your customers happy and keep them safe. Get them to leave google/facebook reviews stating that. See how fast the word travels. Right now if ANY of your customers see another crew out working, all they're thinking is "well if they can do it why can't my guy."


50" is a lot of snow?

We do green work too. But if there's a thunderstorm rolling through we pull off the lawns/landscapes. Because it's dangerous.

Are you stating that no matter the conditions the work should be done?


----------



## jomama45 (Dec 25, 2008)

Mark Oomkes said:


> 50" is a lot of snow?
> 
> We do green work too. But if there's a thunderstorm rolling through we pull off the lawns/landscapes. Because it's dangerous.
> 
> Are you stating that no matter the conditions the work should be done?


I'm with you, -25 to 30C (without wind) is dangerous IMO. All you need is a vehicle break down in the middle of nowhere and you can be in trouble fast.

It's been a while since I plowed condos, but I can still remember getting a butt chewing for not getting there quickly enough in a blizzard because the old lady couldn't get to McDonald's for her 59 cent bottomless senior gut-rot coffee........:hammerhead:


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

Its that demand for service that drives the industry. 

I always have a bag in the truck maybe it has a sleeping bag in it dry Sox’s,I’ll throw some insulated coveralls , mits, goggles, hat, gun
, knife, Large reflective vest , couple of road flares ,etc etc in the backseat I’m always prepared to be able to sit outside even in -40° 

I mean, why wouldn’t you .


----------



## southriverfarms (Jan 9, 2017)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Our contracts have a clause that we reserve the right to not send out sidewalk crews if the temps or wimp chill is 0° or below. We've never really exercised it fully.
> 
> Even last year during the apocalyptic polar vortex, we sent our crews out to do at least the commercial walks once. It was snowing and blowing so hard (in addition to being very cold) we couldn't have kept the walks clean if we tried. Within 5 minutes they were covered again. The crews in the tractors with cabs kept making rounds but not the 2 that were outside. We did not do our residential walks.
> 
> ...


That is a well thought out strategy. I am sure the crews appreciated it as well. Safety of our workers must be a priority. I explain to our customers that this might happen and tell them if a customer has a special need to have clearing done they should contact us and we will make a special attempt. We still do all the machine work so its just the walks that get left.


----------

